# Shots from Dubai, 2nd attempt



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry to the moderator and anyone who put up with me trying to set my images. I think I have it squared away now. Thanks 







[/url]Dubai Marina, from the Torch Tower by Damon McDonald, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Blue hour at the Marina by Damon McDonald, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Dubai Marina with a Twist by Damon McDonald, on Flickr[/IMG]
Dubai Marina by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Dubai Marina by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Marina Yacht Club by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Dubai Marina from the Torch by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Dubai Marina from the Torch by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Dubai Marina from the Torch by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Dubai, Damon 

BTW, with BBcodes you dont need to type extra IMG's


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice photography and welcome to the forum! I was in Dubai in January earlier this year, it was really nice.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing shots, the skyline looks impressive.


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

*And a few more from next door in Doha, Qatar*

Corniche reflection, Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Doha Corniche by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
West Bay, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
City Center, Corniche by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Doha city center by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


Doha is currently building the National Museum, which, when done is meant to resemble the desert rose. The next two shots are of the existing Islamic Art Museum, followed by construction shots of the upcoming National Museum.

Islamic Art Museum by Damon McDonald, on Flickr

Islamic Art Museum by Damon McDonald, on Flickr

museum-3 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
museum-2 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
museum-4 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
museum-5 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
museum-6 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow , i'm speechless...


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

*Here's another one from Dubai Marina*

Dubai Marina, U.A.E. by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

*Doha, another Dubai?*

Doha...under construction by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Surreal....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice... :cheers:


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

*The St. Regis Hotel, Doha*

Katara beach, Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

*I guess the thread should have really said Shots from Dubai and Doha *

The State Mosque in Doha

State Mosque, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Dubai Marina, U.A.E. by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

The International School of London, Qatar, based in Doha
ISLQatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is a portion of the Doha Business Center, with all of it's odd lights and colors:
Business Center, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Business Center, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Another view of Crown Plaza Hotel, in Doha
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

your photos are absolutely awesome....I'm guessing you've got a quite sophisticated camera.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great, great photos.....


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Compound living in Doha. Always close to your neighbors
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, but no, no sophistication here. I use a Canon 60D with a kit lens. I'm a chemistry teacher and can't afford the steam off of a free lunch, let alone fancy gear!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks nice and peaceful...is that middle class housing?


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Grand Heritage Hotel, Doha by Damon McDonald, on FlickrGrand Heritage Hotel, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

The Corniche, Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

The new Kempinski Hotel, located on the famous Pearl Island, in Doha.
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Nexis,

Soooo sorry for missing your question!! 
Yes, the compounds here are quiet and peaceful. Very nice to work around compound living. Could do with a bit more grass and trees though  Some of the larger compounds in the city have upwards of 400 units, whereas we are in a meager 20 units. No rent, no tax low utilities and fuel is 28 cents/litre.


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

MIA_steps by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Museum of Islamic Art

Museum of Islamic Art by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Compound living, in Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Near the Pearl, in Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr
MIA and Dhow_720 by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

The new development behind the famous Pearl, in Doha, Qatar

Around Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice , if you want the text to appear under your photo hit enter at the beginning of your title in the bbcode.


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, as a matter of fact, I hit enter twice at the beginning as I noticed it was doing that, but still see the text off to the side.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Damon McDonald said:


> Thanks, as a matter of fact, I hit enter twice at the beginning as I noticed it was doing that, but still see the text off to the side.


Hmmm , try it a few times in the testing area of the site... Eventually you'll find a way to do it...


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

The Doha skyline. 30 years ago, there was nothing here but sand. 

Doha Corniche, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Damon McDonald (Oct 21, 2014)

Around Doha by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------

